# [Xorg] Problemas con Laptop Asus EeePC 12 pulgadas

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo una Asus EeePC de 12 pulgadas (Intel Atom 1.6GHz), el chipset de video es Intel y al intentar utilizar el driver de intel en el xorg.conf lo carga muy bien, solo que sale un error de que No Screens found  :Sad: , asi que tengo que usar el vesa  :Sad: , les dejo informacion:

Gracias de antemano por su aydua !!

```
Asus EeePC 11011HAB

11011HAB-R8LK001X

12 pulgadas
```

# lspci |grep VGA

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
```

# uname -r

```
2.6.30-gentoo-r8
```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep WW

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) No devices detected.
```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log (completo)

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux shinigami 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Tue Nov 3 18:35:37 CST 2009 i686

Build Date: 29 October 2009  12:23:00AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov  3 19:10:06 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0xfda0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8108:1043:83ce Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf3f80000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf3f40000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000c880/8

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.8.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.5

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

   965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel�� GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, IGDNG_D,

   IGDNG_M

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------

## Coghan

Por lo que he leido, este chip gráfico no va con el controlador intel de xorg, según este hilo debe ir con el driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-psb que aún esta masked en portage.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Por lo que he leido, este chip gráfico no va con el controlador intel de xorg, según este hilo debe ir con el driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-psb que aún esta masked en portage.

 

Seguro que es ese hilo ??, porque entre a el y se llama: 16 year old girl sentenced to flogging... Por favor checalo, me interesa  :Very Happy: 

Por cierto, encontre un tema en wiki de gentoo ESTE, que habla sobre el driver y el chipset (no son el mismo, pero es de una Asus tambien), y segun que solo existe soporte mediante uvesafb, intentare poner soporte en el kernel y vere que tal.. Porque el vesa solo, se ve horrible :S

----------

## Coghan

Perdón, equivoqué el botón post por topic, jeje. Este es el correcto

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya lei el tema, el driver que esta ahorita para mi chipset es xf86-video-psb, en fin...

Continuando...

Habilite el soporte en el Kernel para uvesafb, edite el archivo el xorg.conf y nada, el mismo problema, pone: No creens Found  :Sad: .....

Ahora me instale el xf86-video-psb, para ello se intentaron instalar como 4 o 5 paquetes, de los cuales el penultimo no se pudo instalar por que sale un error, y pues el ultimo no lo he instalado, sino hasta resolver como instalar el penultimo, aqui info:

# emerge xf86-video-psb

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10

 * psb-kmod-4.41.1-10.fc11.src.rpm RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.30-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_DRM:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10.ebuild, line   32:  Called check_extra_config

 *            linux-info.eclass, line  741:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10/temp/die.env'.
```

Se supone que el error dice que habilite soporte para DRM, no ??... Pero no entiendo porque si tengo asi mi kernel:

# make menuconfig OJO: solo menciono los que tengo amrcados con * o M.

```
Device Drivers --->

   Graphics Support --->

      <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

         <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

      <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

         <M> Intel I810

         <M> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

            <M>i830 driver

            <M> i915 driver

      {*} Support for frame buffer devices --->

         [*] Enable firmware EDID

         -*- Enable Tile Blitting Support

         <M> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

         [*] VESA VGA graphics support

         [*] EFI-based Framebuffer Support

         <M> Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

            [] use VESA Generalized Timing Formula

         <M> Intel 830M/845G/845GM......965GM support (EXPERIMENTAL)

            []Intel driver Debug Messages

            [*] DDC/I2C for Intel framebuffer support

```

Que me recomiendan hacer ?

----------

## Coghan

Hombre, está claro que debes deshabilitar DRM en el kernel para poder continuar.

```
*   CONFIG_DRM:    should not be set.
```

Desmarca esta opción

```
<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) ---> 
```

Evidentemente tienes dos opciones, o usas framebuffer como driver de xorg o usas el driver psb, en el primer caso necesitas DRM en el kernel, en segundo no. No puedes seguir los dos procedimientos a la vez. Intenta primero el psb, que en definitiva será en el futuro el método ortodoxo, en caso de que te encuentres en un callejón sin salida hasta que lo mejoren, entonces sal del paso usando frambuffer.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

He desactivado DRM, instalado el driver xf86-video-psb, lo he cargado en mi Asus EeePC y funciona perfecto  :Very Happy: , pero aun tengo dudas de los errores del log, Aqui lo que sale en el log:

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep WW

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for psb

(WW) PSB(0): BIOS panel mode data doesn't match probed data, continuing with probed.
```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) PSB(0): the stolenBase is:0x3f800000

(EE) PSB(0): screnIndex is:0;fbPhys is:0x3f800000; fbsize is:0x007bf000

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

(EE) PSB(0): has_fbdev is true

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

(EE) Keyboard0: No device specified.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard0"

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!
```

El ACPID, que corresponde al error de la linea 2 de los WW, es una aplicacion que por defecto no esta corriendo mi gentoo, pero si esta instalado, seria bueno o sirve de algo tenerlo corriendo ?

Los demas, ni idea :S

bye

----------

## Coghan

Aun no he tenido la ocasión de probar con Lnux ningún cacharros de estos, pero me imagino que al driver aún le tengan que cortar algunos flecos. Si te funciona y con los errores que pones, parece que es determinando la forma de detectar el tipo de dispositivo y lecturas de la Bios, como si hiciera el tradicional ensayo y error. Te toca googlear un poco para ir afinando. No se decirte más, veamos si aparece alguien que haya tocado estos equipos en Gentoo.

----------

